# Chushingura (The Loyal 47 Ronin)



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2010)

Just finished watching this DVD... excellent. 
While this is a remake http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0198371/ of the 1941 epic by the same name http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0033654/ (more or less) it's done just as or better than the original. 
Nearly 3 hours long but I didn't feel the time go dragging by. The pacing is done well and you end up getting caught into the story and the anguish of the characters as they (the main ones) try to get through life waiting for the opportune moment to have their revenge. 
Definitely one worth adding to your samurai or even MA film collection. 
I saw a lot of Kurosawa influence in the film and while it's NOT Kurosawa (arguably the best director ... EVER) it's (IMO) on par. 

Four stars ... check it out! If you've seen it then what do you think of it? 

:uhyeah: :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 13, 2010)

I have it, and it was a little long IMO, but well worth the watch!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 13, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> I have it, and it was a little long IMO, but well worth the watch!


Agreed, a bit long... but what was disappointing was not showing the end of the story... even in a text scroll up or anything like that. If memory serves all 47 Ronin had committed suicide after winning the battle... they also carried the head of their target to their master's gravesite and staked it out (before killing themselves--natch). 
Why this was left out I don't know. The Japanese tend to thrive on this type of tragic ending or at least show that they all had regained their honor by following their master after vengeance was meted out. 
None-the-less the story/acting/plot was intriguing enough to not get (too) overly bored during the nearly 3 hours of film.


----------

